

Upgrading to Rails 3  - strooltz
http://dblsystems.com/articles/15-upgrading-to-rails-3

======
pie
Doesn't describe many common upgrade scenarios; it's much more about starting
a new Rails 3 project.

The official upgrade plugin might be a good place to start:

<http://github.com/rails/rails_upgrade>

~~~
strooltz
pie- the goal wasn't to provide multiple upgrade scenerios- just to relay my
personal experiences. the upgrade plugin is a great place to start as well- I
didn't notice it existed until after I had updated. we will most certainly be
using it for refactoring existing apps...

